# Resident Visa



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi. 

We just received our acceptance letter for residency, and are in New Zealand already. Can anyone tell me how long it takes once we have sent our passports and levy in ? It is going to the Hamilton office. Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Cool.
Congratulations!
Shouldn't take long maybe a week or two with normal NZ post or you may want to pay for a courier or faster postal service for a quicker response after liasing with Immigration.
Doesn't take long to apply a sticker in a passport....although we are talking about Immigration NZ


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, we are so happy right now. From the time we sent off our CV last year to the present, this forum has been such a help to us. Great bunch of folks.


----------

